# How new rules could kill the vaping boom USA



## Stroodlepuff (30/9/15)

If proposed FDA rules are finalized, as expected, most vaping shops will not survive, many say.

Under the FDA proposed rules, there would be a retroactive premarket review of any e-cigarette or vaping product on the market after 2007, unless they can show the product is “substantially equivalent” to one on the market before 2007. Since the industry has evolved so quickly, today’s products have little equivalence to products on the market before 2007.

The FDA is proposing different compliance dates to give a little leeway for small businesses, so the regulations may not be noticeable to vapers for a couple of years. But there is a lot of pressure to restrict vaping and e-cigarette sales.

*Read the Fortune article*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/9/15)

Doesn't reading this stuff make you angry ? @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/9/15)

It does, but on the flipside I do like to stay informed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MJ INC (30/9/15)

Similar legislation is hitting the EU so it's very important to the local Vape community. It's always great having a choice of liquids to Vape. It could also be an indication of rules the SA government may look at.


----------



## GadgetFreak (30/9/15)

Damn! They would use every excuse to ban or regulate vaping! Its almost as if they are willing to smile if everyone walked around with stinkies.
Really annoying. Soon our government would want to start acting "FIRST WORLD" and ban vaping.


----------



## MJ INC (30/9/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Damn! They would use every excuse to ban or regulate vaping! Its almost as if they are willing to smile if everyone walked around with stinkies.
> Really annoying. Soon our government would want to start acting "FIRST WORLD" and ban vaping.


My personal opinion is there two main reasons for bans other then the obvious ignorance. The first is that in many of these countries, cigarettes are heavily taxed and create massive revenues for the government. Most are struggling to find a way to actually tax e cig's though I do know Korea heavily taxes them and so does Ghana(but that is on importing). The other is the huge money that cigarette companies use to lobby governments. They either want you to stick to normal smokes or if you still want to Vape you have to use their generic devices, fluids and even the new proprietary tech they've created. All bad news for the end user and those around the world who are taking devices and juices to the next level

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (30/9/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Damn! They would use every excuse to ban or regulate vaping! Its almost as if they are willing to smile if everyone walked around with stinkies.
> Really annoying. Soon our government would want to start acting "FIRST WORLD" and ban vaping.



If they ban it in SA, I wil personally start the black market and will sell vaping stuff during my patrol duties!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

